# 5 Inflatable Soccer Training Mannequins $199



## playalpha (Aug 9, 2017)

Summer is here! It's time to stock up on training gear to make the most of the training season. Use code 20July4 to take an extra 20% off our already near wholesale prices on the items below. Once they are gone they are gone.

1Alpha Inflatable Training Mannequin Set:

Mannequins are made from heavy duty PVC and covered with durable nylon to stand up to daily professional use. Weighted bases can easily be filled with water.  Each set include:

5: Mannequins

1: Pump

1: Carrying bag.

$199

http://onealphagear.com/product/1-95m-inflatable-training-mannequin-set/



1Alpha Bow Portable Soccer Net:

This goal can be set-up and broken down instantly with no tools required. Goal measures 18.5 feet x 6.5 feet.

Includes: Net, Frame, Bungee, Ground stakes, carry bag.

$199.99

http://onealphagear.com/product/bow-portable-soccer-net/



1Alpha Soccer Set

1: Bow Portable Soccer Net

1: Set of Inflatable Training Mannequins (your choice of size)

$299.99

http://onealphagear.com/product/1alpha-soccer-set/


----------

